# Echinodorus sp



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Is this "Oriental Sword" or _Echinodorus martii _(or are they the same plant) ? I got it from TexGal at the Houston Plant Fest just over a year ago. It stayed small for her and has also stayed small for me (growing to about 7-10 inches in height/spread) .










-Dave


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I know it isn't _E. martii_, because new leaves are not red in that species and the leaves are narrower and more parallel-sided, but I don't know what it is. I have not really kept up with all the new _Echinodorus_ hybrids and mutants coming out.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I took some time to do a little research, and it looks like _Echinodorus_ 'Oriental', but so do several other varieties. The size kinda suggests it might be 'Oriental', but that could be other factors as well.

At any rate, it's pretty!  I'm sure once I put it emersed it will turn into a typical green sword plant like most do.

-Dave


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree it's the 'Oriental', which is a hybrid/cultivar.

_Echinodorus martii _is an erroneous name for _E. major_. The story behind that is very long and complicated, but I can give you the reference if you want.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Dang Davemonkey, you already know full well that it'll turn green once emmersed yet you're STILL going to emmerse it? Poor little fella. I wish I had a place to put it in the 125, as I'd be will to part with a chunk of change for such a specimen. Alas, there's simply not enough aquarium sometimes to accomodate. But thanks for sharing the pics of a very nice specimen.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

mudboots said:


> Dang Davemonkey, you already know full well that it'll turn green once emmersed yet you're STILL going to emmerse it? Poor little fella. I wish I had a place to put it in the 125, as I'd be will to part with a chunk of change for such a specimen. Alas, there's simply not enough aquarium sometimes to accomodate. But thanks for sharing the pics of a very nice specimen.


I'll trade you for one of your amazons. But you have to decide quick, because I'm planting up tomorrow.


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

E.Oriental is my final guess


----------

